# المنتديات الخاصة > الملف الطبي >  منتج ملتي لعلاج الضعف الجنسية للرجال بالسعودية

## dina fawzy

تُعد نبتة الماكا هى الغذاء الرئيسى لمحاربو الانكا قديما، حيث انهم كانوا يستخدمونها كغذاء ومادة لتحسين الصحة الجنسية، ومازال الناس يستخدمونها حتى الآن، والجدير بالذكر أن هذه المادة تحتوى على العديد من الفوائد، وتتسم هذه النبتة بأنها مفيدة للرجال والنساء وليس للرجال فقط، بالإضافة إلى أن هذا الدواء يحتوى على مزيج تقليدى من جذور الماكا ولحائها وثمارها، وهذا يساعد على تزويد الجسم بالطاقة والحيوية اللازمة، كما أنه يحتوى على الصويا.

----------

